# CK-7W Nokia hands free kit help



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi folks
seems that this is quite a common hands-free kit. 
Just had a search (unsuccessfully) - can anyone recommend the best pick-up points to wire this in on my 2002 X-Trail Sport 2.0? 
Does the 6cd auto-changer have a mute and an audio in facility. 
I seem to have mislaid my CD Manual and am working blind at the moment.
Any hints and tips would be most welcome.

Richard


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Any hints and tips would be most welcome.
> 
> Richard




Richard

Hope you find this site useful - I did:


Quick Reference Post to DIY Guides & How To ~ at Runboard.com


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have looked on there, and download the connection diag. Not sure yet if that applies to my system tho.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a pic of the back of the Clarion PP_1675T unit.








I believe that it needs two cables - the 06-096B Telemute lead








and the SOT096 lead 









maybe you can confirm this and confirm what each cable does.

Does anyone know of a good supplier for these cables (reasonably priced)?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is the link to the reply that I got.
52 plate x-trail with Clarion pp-1675T & CK-7W

it would appear that only the 06-096B lead is required. NOT the SOT lead. 

hope that helps others.


----------



## UK Dazza (Dec 23, 2006)

Did you get sorted with your installation?

I have just fitted the same Nokia hands free system to my 2004 SVE - the installation was a doddle. I have the 6CD changer and it does have a mute and line-in for the audio.

On my XTrail, there is a connector at the bottom passenger side of the centre console, Autoleads 06-117B was the lead that plugged directly into the VDA Nissan connector and into the Nokia but I'm not sure about a 2002 XTrail. Installation took about 45 minute (including routing of microphone to top of A pillar)

Works a treat - although phone sound only comes out of the drivers door speaker


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yes - Ta
I got it sorted - no thanks to Autoleads tho . I have put the full story on the link above. Even when I got the correct lead, it had to be modified. The story I got was "It is designed to be fitted by professional auto engineers, they should know what they are doing!" Crap instructions with no information.
Now it works fine - calls mute the radio, displays "phone" and audio goes through both front speakers


----------

